# Illegal alien detained after holding new conference



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I love it for certain. How many others need to learn the hard way?

Blog: Surprise! Illegal alien detained after holding new conference


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Moments after an immigrant spoke out about her fears of deportation, she was detained by Immigrations and Customs Enforcement.
> 
> Daniela Vargas, 22, was detained by ICE agents Wednesday morning, shortly after speaking at a news conference in downtown Jackson, according to her attorney, Abby Peterson.


Immigrant detained after news conference


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

it sucks when you are an ILLEGAL immigrant and you start rubbing it in peoples faces. 
We need to have more of this


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The sooner they get rid of all this illegal trash, the better.

I hope the phrase "illegal alien" is now back in the lexicon, 

in place of "undocumented immigrant" under the O'thigger bastard.

CALL IT WHAT IT IS, ILLEGAL TRASH!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> it sucks when you are an ILLEGAL immigrant and you start rubbing it in peoples faces.
> We need to have more of this


Order one of these and watch the path clear when you walk in a place or down the street....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

15 years she got protection from deportation - rest of the family were illegal also - never so much as opened her huge freaking mouth to inquire about going legal .... the whole family is now locked up and looking at a trip back to Argentina ... she's a Grade A example of what this country doesn't need more of - worthless immigrants unwilling to assimilate and protesting the laws of a country that took them in ....
....

GREAT lesson for all these ethnic types that keep showing up to protest OUR elections and elected officials - you better be legal - ICE is out there hunting down the bad guys - YOU become a bad guy when you're out there supporting THEIR breaking of US laws ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> 15 years she got protection from deportation - rest of the family were illegal also - never so much as opened her huge freaking mouth to inquire about going legal .... the whole family is now locked up and looking at a trip back to Argentina ... she's a Grade A example of what this country doesn't need more of - worthless immigrants unwilling to assimilate and protesting the laws of a country that took them in ....
> ....
> 
> GREAT lesson for all these ethnic types that keep showing up to protest OUR elections and elected officials - you better be legal - ICE is out there hunting down the bad guys - YOU become a bad guy when you're out there supporting THEIR breaking of US laws ....


Well said.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

She states: _"A path for citizenship is necessary for DACA recipients but also for the other 11 million undocumented people with dreams."_

Can someone tell her, there already is such a path... the same friggin' path our ancestors with dreams took. Go home, then apply properly & legally!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I always hear how awful it is for illegal families to be under fear of deportation.

They also speak of the dreams of living here and working, getting an education (free under O'thigger).

Well here is the thing they seem to dismiss, they don't belong here, they snuck in committing a crime in the process!

Ignore the law of the land, then complain about it, tell others it is OK to and encourage it.

Out with the bastards, man woman and child, TS if kids were born here, leave them behind or take with,

just because you calfed out here does not give you a right to stay.

Take O'thigger and the mooch with you, they don't belong here either.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This was another one of those stories where they tried to tear at the heart strings. The poor little dreamer is in fear and we should all feel bad. They don't seem to get that we are fed up with it and have lost all sympathy for them.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So, they cloak themselves in the constitution and our laws after having been here in this country illegally for years, disrespecting and ignoring those very same laws and constitution. Send them home.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

******* said:


> She states: _"A path for citizenship is necessary for DACA recipients but also for the other 11 million undocumented people with dreams."_
> 
> Can someone tell her, there already is such a path... the same friggin' path our ancestors with dreams took. Go home, then apply properly & legally!


she didn't even need to do that - all she had to do was file the transition paperwork to finalize her citizenship - I think she violated her DACA agreement and that's the root of the problem ....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> The sooner they get rid of all this illegal trash, the better.
> 
> I hope the phrase "illegal alien" is now back in the lexicon,
> 
> ...


Rather than "undocumented" or "illegal", I prefer *CRIMINAL ALIEN*


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Give him THE


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

They need to start going after the sanctuary city/state heads of state, they are just as bad.

Next time they have a press conference to flaunt the law , send the ICE with some fashionable "bracelets", free secure transportation to a warm cozy room, and a date with a judge. Won't be hard to prosecute and get a conviction.

These "leaders" are federal felons and should be treated as such. The same with employers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They are already shopping for a judge that will let her go. Laws don't mean much with we have courts like the 9th .


----------

